# Howdy Y'all



## TheHorseMarine (Apr 5, 2009)

Well my names Brad, I'm 25 and i just got out of the Marines and apparently been having trouble adjusting to civilian life (Not like Major Payne just in case your wondering). im living in Kentucky right now but might move back out west some day.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome Brad and enjoy the ride. Some of us know that fact better than others.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome Brad and Thank you for your service. There is a lot of useful information here and some not so useful you have to sort through it and make your own judgments, as Kentucky said some know better than others.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Brad. Thank you for your service. Ditto to what the others said about the info. I like being able to come on here and get some diff viewpoints on horse training. Its been pretty helpful so far.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome Brad. Thanks for your service and I hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Brad! Welcome! Thanks for your service!!! The West is the Best!!! Common back to our side : ) LOL jokes people.....Montana here : )


----------



## dixiegirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome Brad!! Thank you for serving our country!! God bless you!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 

I want to thank you as well for your service for our country. 

Have fun posting.


----------

